# U.S. Military Is Receiving 100 Caskets Today



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

U.S. Military Is Receiving 100 Caskets Today at the Demilitarized Zone Between the Two Koreas. They Will Carry HOME some of the Remains of Our U.S. HEROES Killed During the Korean War. 

Epic historical moment. NOT one peep from the media.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

God bless them and solace to their families.

F the msm.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

God bless their families.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally may they get the respect they deserve and rest in peace on US Soil. may their families have closure and dignity for their loved ones.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

My grandfather in law served in Korea. He doesn't speak of his service often, but he does often sing songs to my children that he learned during his time in the service. That's pretty cool that those men are coming home, brings a tear to my normally dry eyes.


----------

